# Heated mirrors not working



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

My truck, 2002 2500HD ext cab short bed, has heated mirrors that do not work. I do not think they have worked since I purchased it in April '08. Everything else on the truck works fine including the rear defrost. I checked a few fuses that I believe run the system and they all are ok. That's where my knowledge on the subject ends.  I thought I would ask if anyone has any insight before I send her to the dealer for diagnosis. Any help is great.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

please advise to your results, same truck an they work for sh*t. I think you have to have the rear defroster as well as the vent selctor on something.....I wish GM had just put a damn switch in. Instead you have to rub your head while patting your belly, and jumping up an down.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

i would like to know you results also, i think my driver side one works but not my passenger one, i looked for fuses today but didnt see any..


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

They just wear out easily. I can get the mirrors and heating pad (behind the mirr) 2 wires hooked up in the back and usually get corroded..The mirrors just pop off. Let me know if anyone needs replacements. I would need to know what year, side, and if you have directionals in it..


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

The manual says just push the rear defrost and they go on. I'm going to do more research on it and I'll be sure to post results.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes the mirror heat is controlled by the rear window defroster. 

And yes the heater grids die with age. Yours are likely both dead. 

Easy enough to change though. :waving:


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I have found posts on other discussion forums saying that you can "pop" off the old glass and "pop" on new glass. Is this accurate?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

M&M;724596 said:


> I have found posts on other discussion forums saying that you can "pop" off the old glass and "pop" on new glass. Is this accurate?


Yep, you "pop" not only the glass but the plastic plate it's attached to out of the mirror housing as an assembly. Not tough at all.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet....Thanks Mike.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

B&B;724601 said:


> Yep, you "pop" not only the glass but the plastic plate it's attached to out of the mirror housing as an assembly. Not tough at all.


Exactly..also the heating pad is between the glass and plastic plate...I have done dozens of these.


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

I roll the window down and use a Wendy's napkin and just wipe mine off.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

mikelawtown, what can I expect for a cost on this? My mechanic thinks it's the heating pad also and is getting a price to fix it. Just checking to see if he's in the balkpark.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

delete please


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

The pad is glued to the mirror, find out a price from your mechanic and PM me. I will help you out in anyway i can.I dont have my book with the part # with me right now.so the price ill have to check in the next day or 2...Im on the Mass/NH line on RT93...


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I fixed it. I went through the trouble shooting I found on the web. Specifically, I pulled the plastic trim off the door on the inside of the mirror and chcked the wiring harness to see if power was getting to the mirror. It was the orange wire that brings power for the heated element. Obviously make sure the heated mirrors are turned on then check with a volt meter. I had power there so I figured it was the element in the mirror like many suggested. My mechanic said the bulletin put out states that the passenger side has a tendency to go first. I then follow instructions by Mikelawtown (thanks!) that said to point the mirrors in and grab the end and pull off. Sure enough the glass broke like someone said they would so be sure you are ready to replace before pulling them off. The new one had two simple wire connections to make then pop the new glass on the housing behind it. Pretty simple. Oh yeah, the dealer had the glass for $60 for each side. I felt like a snob while I was researching them but the next storm will be my first ever with the heat. Can't wait!


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

If I have the power extending mirrors are they heated as well? Its an 05 2500h. I never really knew if I had the heated mirrors, because I never saw a button. Is it the same on all GMs I also have an 07 Escalade.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It would say "heated mirror" on the mirrior with like 3 wavy lines next to it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jrodgers;735768 said:


> If I have the power extending mirrors are they heated as well? Its an 05 2500h. I never really knew if I had the heated mirrors, because I never saw a button. Is it the same on all GMs I also have an 07 Escalade.


Simply way to tell...if the truck is equipped with the rear window defroster then your mirrors are also heated. If not then they are not heated.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Ok thanks, I do have rear defroster but they dont have the heater thing with the three lines on them.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Most that I've ever seen don't have the insignia. Which is why many guys aren't even aware that their heated.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

The new glass that I put on my truck did not come with the insignia. I thought that was strange. Last storm turned into ice then rain then ice then snow and I didn't have a drop on my mirrors. The visibility was great and I really think they improved my safety. Well worth the $120.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

M&M, I'm in the same boat. 02 ext cab, short bed bought in April 08 with no heat in the mirrors. Did the $60 replacement glass come with the element and everything turn-key so you plug in, pop in, and go?


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

My truck came with heated mirrors from the factory. What happened was that the element or the connection to the element failed. I guess this is common and happens to the passenger side quicker than the drivers side. The mirror had the element built in and was a plug and play since I had the option from the factory. Easy fix and worth the $120.


----------

